# Macbook Pro Black Screen Crash and Strange Noise



## pixelartjunkie (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey there,

About a week ago I bought a brand new Macbook Pro Retina (mid-2014 model) which seems to have worked perfectly... until this evening. I was watching a video in VLC player and for some reason all of a sudden the Macbook crashed to a black screen. There was also a strange clicking/tapping noise that was occurring that I couldn't work out where it was coming from. I couldn't do anything to get out of it so the only option I could take was to hold down the power key and switch the laptop off. 

It seems fine for the time being now I've reloaded it but I'm still concerned there's something amiss considering this has never happened to me before (I previously owned a Macbook Pro mid 2012 model). 

Other than a very slight high pitched sporadic hissing noise when I lift my ear right to the macbook everything else seems okay. (I'm assuming this might be the SSD whirring away or fans or something?)

If anyone can explain what could have been the issue here, that'd be great. I copied the crash log from around when it happened so if need be I'd be happy to post that here.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok so I have same model, and I also have 2013 model.

The high pitched noise.... is the fan. SSD has no moving parts. But this noise is normal as long as you only hear it when you put your ear "right to the macbook".

I wouldnt worry about the crash unless it repeats itself regularly. Computers hiccup sometimes. They are just mechanical devices at their core.... just like your door lock sticks some times... so does a computer. If it isn't happening regularly.... its just a "burp".


----------



## jeffbbt (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe over heating.. was it a true 'lap'-top? 
I agree is MartyF81


----------

